# Mobile delivery of pints should be allowed while pubs are shut



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jun 2020)

I see that a court in Belfast has told the police that it is legal for pubs to have specially adapted vans pulling pints outside people's houses.

This should be allowed in the Republic while the pubs are shut.

It could be like an ice-cream van going around in the evenings with a nice tune playing. 

It would be easier than pulling them in the pub and having them delivered.

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Jun 2020)

Could there be a risk though that the van 'docks' in an estate and it kicks off a street party, and rather than a delivery vehicle, it just becomes a mobile pub?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jun 2020)

Would that not be an opportunity?


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Jun 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Would that not be an opportunity?



Only if you're translating from the Chinese version...


----------



## Leo (2 Jun 2020)

The Gardai had to be educated on the legislation here. Gardai in Donegal had put a case forward to the DPP after they stopped a pub delivering drinks to locals, and perhaps through that they've been set straight.

Pubs are entitled to deliver drinks to customers so long as the order and payment are made directly to the licensed premises. They're also free to pull pints from the back of a van so long as the van complies with regs on carrying pressurised gas. 

So while they can call out to deliver drinks, they can't take payment at the van but could easily direct people to contact the pub to order and pay.


----------



## Drakon (2 Jun 2020)

AFAIK in the Donegal cases there was a complaint of public nuisance made by residents against that pub.


----------



## Drakon (2 Jun 2020)

If the pint is served in a plastic glass or with a lid then I’d prefer to give it a swerve.


----------



## Leo (2 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> AFAIK in the Donegal cases there was a complaint of public nuisance made by residents against that pub.



In the case that went to the DPP, drink was seized was from the delivery van that was calling to private homes. Media reports had no reference to nuisance complaints and the fact that Gardai have since dropped the case and returned the seized goods suggest they were not operating under public nuisance grounds.



Drakon said:


> If the pint is served in a plastic glass or with a lid then I’d prefer to give it a swerve.



Many that are offering similar services are charging a deposit for the glasses.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jun 2020)

Leo said:


> Pubs are entitled to deliver drinks to customers so long as the order and payment are made directly to the licensed premises. They're also free to pull pints from the back of a van so long as the van complies with regs on carrying pressurised gas.



Hi Leo
Thanks for clarifying. 

My point is that during this emergency the payment rule should be relaxed or not enforced. 

Presumably the pressurised gas is a safety issue and so should not be relaxed

Brendan


----------



## Drakon (2 Jun 2020)

Leo said:


> In the case that went to the DPP, drink was seized was from the delivery van that was calling to private homes. Media reports had no reference to nuisance complaints and the fact that Gardai have since dropped the case and returned the seized goods suggest they were not operating under public nuisance grounds.


Different one so. 
The one I’m thinking of was on a Saturday night and twenty pints of Guinness from the pub. 


Leo said:


> Many that are offering similar services are charging a deposit for the glasses.


Nice. My nearest pub (as opposed to local) is charging €4.50 for plastic glasses of Murphys, Heineken and Coors only.

Hanlons in Dublin has been very high profile in the media. They’ve got a plastics company to make special lids for the pints. Dunno if glass or plastic glasses, but plastic lids, or any lid, is a red line for this stout drinker


----------

